# Certificate of taxation residence



## Dale_and_Judy (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello,
We are retired Americans (American only citizenship) who own a small apartment and car in Greece. We stay in Greece less than 6 months every year. We file and pay taxes in the US. I've also been filing a Greek income tax form for the last three years, but have had to pay no taxes.
Recently I got a notice from my lawyer in Greece that we have to file a "CERTIFICATE OF TAXATION RESIDENCE" from the US in Greece. Jumping through all the hoops to get this paperwork finished is a huge problem. And it's complicated by the fact that we don't stay in the US either. We spend most of the year traveling abroad (as we are now) and then return to Greece for the summer.
Does anyone know how we can avoid this "CERTIFICATE OF TAXATION RESIDENCE"
requirement?
Thanks,
Dale + Judy


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,

Not sure you can. I have to do the same from the UK revenue department.


----------

